
Eating your own Dog Food - ShaunFinglas
http://blog.shaunfinglas.co.uk/2016/03/eating-your-own-dog-food.html
======
macscam
ah, i thought this was about literally about eating dog food. was kind of
excited. Anyway, I think your point about using your own own libraries is
important. Poor documentation sucks when I'm trying to use a library, but I'll
admit I slack in refining my own tools for publicizing.

